# bunny problems



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Plant low growing marigolds around the perimeter. Rabbits cannot stand the smell.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Hire a contractor ??


Seriously, chicken wire might work but probably ugly. I have heard 'Critter Ridder' (widely available) works for rabbits and last for about a month. I've used it to keep squirrels and chipmunks off new plantings. In addition to Chandler's suggestion, the web might offer some other natural ideas.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Black mesh works for bird and some deer.
https://www.homedepot.com/b/Outdoors-Garden-Center/Plant-Netting/N-5yc1vZbx6kZ1z0zxhc


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why do you think it's a rabbit? 
In my area it's deer eating everything down to the ground.
Rodent Sheriff also works if you keep up spaying every time it rains.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

joecaption said:


> Why do you think it's a rabbit?
> In my area it's deer eating everything down to the ground.
> Rodent Sheriff also works if you keep up spaying every time it rains.


Deer are fussy up here, they leave anything less than 18" high.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

My neighbor put wood fence all around his back yard, with steel mesh extending 12" underground. It worked.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Nealtw said:


> Deer are fussy up here, they leave anything less than 18" high.


Tell that to my daughter's hostas (Ontario). Even the small varieties - right to the ground.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's replies.

It's a rabbit bc we saw it eating them. No deer in here.

These are bedding plants in the front yard and cannot put ckn wire or fencing due to HOA rules...a mesh over it would defeat the purpose of having flowers you could not see.

It ate a lot more last night...I would first like to try a spray I could make and put in pump-up sprayer, but not something that would affect plants adversely. Any solid experience here?

Next thing would be a trap, but why go after a small hamburger in trap when there's filets all around? 

Then the last option, a pellet g_n. I borrowed 3 of them. We had some unprecedented snow last night and 2" of rain prior, so no precip for awhile and I can turn off irrigation if a spray is used.

The clock is ticking for bugs-bunny so if no proven effective spray, then 32ft per seconds/sq'ed is the next option...

Thanks to all and "Dat's all folks...."


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

https://www.amazon.ca/Contech-Scarecrow-Motion-Activated-Sprinkler/dp/B000071NUS


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

now that's pretty creative Neal - thanks...but for $120,00, I could buy 2-3 pellet guns and a lot of pellets. We also have palm trees right above the bedding plants and i believe the huge fronds hanging down would activate the sensor...have you ever used this before?

Also, there was a huge black sq on your post w nothing in it ?? was there supposed to be a pic, video or something in it ? Thanks again


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

tstex said:


> now that's pretty creative Neal - thanks...but for $120,00, I could buy 2-3 pellet guns and a lot of pellets. We also have palm trees right above the bedding plants and i believe the huge fronds hanging down would activate the sensor...have you ever used this before?
> 
> Also, there was a huge black sq on your post w nothing in it ?? was there supposed to be a pic, video or something in it ? Thanks again


That is a video that is there for me.
I have not used one, but they have been around for years.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

One my clients on the lake has one shaped like a wolf. They have an horrendous duck/goose problem. Of course I didn't know it was there. Nearly had to clean my pants twice, but only once for water spray.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

If you have to use a bb or pellet gun, keep the speed under 1100 fps. At 1125, you'll get a rifle crack (sonic boom).

I've used this manufacturer's product for deer and it does work. Haven't used the one for rabbits.

http://www.deerout.com/rabbit/


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

tstex said:


> now that's pretty creative Neal - thanks...but for $120,00, I could buy 2-3 pellet guns and a lot of pellets. We also have palm trees right above the bedding plants and i believe the huge fronds hanging down would activate the sensor...have you ever used this before?
> 
> Also, there was a huge black sq on your post w nothing in it ?? was there supposed to be a pic, video or something in it ? Thanks again


There are cheaper motion activated sprinklers - 

https://www.google.com/search?q=motion+activated+sprinkler&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

The previous owner of our current property used a motion activated sprinkler to deter skunks and said it worked. I can't remember which brand. I also known people who use them to keep geese off their lawns. seen sonic devices (we can't hear them) but don't know anything about them. I would not use a solution that was fatal but maybe that's just me. I would opt for sprays or applications or, as a last resort, plants species that rabbits aren't attracted to. But, again, just me.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

lenaitch said:


> The previous owner of our current property used a motion activated sprinkler to deter skunks and said it worked. I can't remember which brand. I also known people who use them to keep geese off their lawns. seen sonic devices (we can't hear them) but don't know anything about them. I would not use a solution that was fatal but maybe that's just me. I would opt for sprays or applications or, as a last resort, plants species that rabbits aren't attracted to. But, again, just me.


well, he's still there and chomped down on 6-8 pansies down to stalk...wife's not happy. Happy wife; happy life...

I'm going to set 3 traps w apple shavings and spray the rest of the bedding plants w malathion which does not smell good and prob tastes pretty bad...if I catch him, I'll take a pic then drive 2-3 miles and release near the Barker Reservoir...stay tuned, "dat's all folks"


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

tstex said:


> Thanks for everyone's replies.
> 
> It's a rabbit bc we saw it eating them. No deer in here.
> 
> ...


I am sure you know this and most do reading this thread but I think it bears repeating. Anyone that takes a rifle out in to their yard in city limits (even with good, known neighbors) there may be someone visiting watching. 

In light of todays " guns are bad" environment, someone may call 911 and report a guy is out in the yard with an automatic rifle. (Sorry, I am a Live PD fan and I watched this exact scenario happen on one of their live dispatch calls). People that fear guns, do not take the time to be informed about them 

My Benjamin Titan Nitro .22 pellet rifle with its 4 X scope on it, really does look like a hunting rifle to a uninformed person. Good Luck on your bunny patrol ! JMO


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Here is a different approach.

Go to a barber shop, hair salon, etc.

Ask for some clippings swept off the floor.

Take these clippings and fill a few old nylon hosiery with the clippings, spread the filled hosiery around the bedding plants, and drive the rodent away.

They think we humans stink, and are scared that humans are around so they avoid the area.



ED


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

de-nagorg said:


> Here is a different approach.
> 
> Go to a barber shop, hair salon, etc.
> 
> ...


Hello Ed, good hearing from you

this bunny has actually hopped right-up to my daughters feet, and started sniffing her...it took it about 3-4 min's, but it's not shy...it did run when our dog came out, but that was only when our dog saw it and it chased it into the bushes next door.

a guy in the country used to hang nylon hosiery w hair in it from metal t-posts around his garden to keep deer out...as soon as they know that no living/moving thing is associated w the smell, they move it for the kill....
 :vs_mad:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

If you lived close we would take him


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Starting: If I catch him in a trap, I'll let you know. But, you would have to send for a one-way "live Fed-ex" typing shipping.

if I do catch it, there's a reservoir about 1 mile west of us...it has 1000's of acres. If you watched the news about the flooding of homes by H-Harvey and the release waters, this is 1 of the 2 where the waters were temp stored them released. 

I'll keep you posted...tstex


----------

